# I don't have one note from Jan Dismas Zelenka. Any suggestions?



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't have one note from Jan Dismas Zelenka. This surprises me and I plan to make amends.

I'm thinking maybe one secular, one sacred.

Any suggestions?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Absolutely! Get the Zelenka Trio Sonatas. I like this recording, which is available in more than one edition. Hopefully one is reasonably cheap.


----------



## Hmmbug (Jun 16, 2014)

If you're still looking for a sacred work, look no farther than the Miserere:






I don't know about recordings specifically, but this one looks good and has as well the great D Minor Requiem.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The trio sonatas are a good choice. You'll want Holliger eventually: you can start there or get there later, but you'll be there eventually. 

My choice for the sacred work would be Sub olea pacis et palma virtutis. 

Have fun!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

My favorite disc of sacred music by Zelenka:


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I love the Trio Sonatas and Missa votiva, but perhaps my favorite Zelenka is the Missa Dei Patris.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Sacred:
Officium Defunctorum & Requiem - Collegium Vocale 1704 [Accent]








Secular:
Sonatas - Ensemble Marsyas [Linn]


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

The Sinfonias and the Trio Sonatas. There is a 5 disc set by Camerata Bern on Archiv that contains all of this, going for about $35 on Amazon . The rest of his output is Sacred Music


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

Triplets said:


> The Sinfonias and the Trio Sonatas. There is a 5 disc set by Camerata Bern on Archiv that contains all of this, going for about $35 on Amazon . The rest of his output is Sacred Music



View attachment 67131


I have that set too and my favorite part is the 5 Capriccios. Very creative, cutting-edge, against-the-grain stuff for the time. Just the fact that he wrote 5 when everybody else wrote either 6 or 12 of something shows he liked to break the mold. Then just listen to his chord changes and modulations, going in directions that his contemporaries would shutter at.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

science said:


> The trio sonatas are a good choice. You'll want Holliger eventually: you can start there or get there later, but you'll be there eventually.


I second the motion. Pay the money now.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

My favourite remains the old Harnoncourt Teldec recording - with trio sonata no.2 and a couple of orchestral works.

There´s a lot of vocal music recordings I haven´t heard; know about 3 of those.


----------

